
The best, most inspiring use of social media I’ve seen - billhendricksjr
https://twitter.com/sheaserrano/status/1238326678260195328
======
billhendricksjr
Shea Serrano is a writer for The Ringer. He’s not rich, but he’s doing fine
(has written a couple books). However it went to another level in my mind when
his followers started paying each other’s bills midway through the thread.

